# Vanquish this Unit...



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*How to play*: Reply with a unit that you think would/could beat the last unit posted, this unit should follow the rules of Warhammer 40k and be somewhere within the same points cost range as the previous unit posted, preferably less. 
Update: This is to discourage a _'5 Landraiders versus 10 Grots' _scenario, not that you can't post a unit that cost more than the one before (that's why it's not in the Rules section )

*The Rules*: 
*-*No Orbital Strikes (or anything else that can't be retaliated against)
*-*No Super Heavies or Gargantuan Creatures
*-*Your posts can be composed of 1-5 squads of the *same* unit, no more. 
*-*The total points cost must be kept under 1,500pts
*-*You must post the point value along with the unit(s)
*-*Units may be taken with their Dedicated Transports, with the exception of Land Raiders (Land Raiders can only be used as a unit in their own right) 
*-*If I think a unit is ridiculously breaking the rules it won't be considered, the unit to beat will remain the one preceding it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'll start:

*10 Man Tactical Squad w/Flamer & Missile Launcher - 170pts*


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Question, If I say 7 Khorne berzekers I beat you in combat..but you can shoot me before I hit you..so who wins?

But I still go with 7 Berzerkers 161pts.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

3 man(beast/daemon) unit of tzeentch flamers - 105pts 
Deepstrike very close and flame away.

(ninja'd but still works!)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

12 fenrisian wolves.
96 points.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

To many points Gen. See this is a problem, Ranged Vs. Combat unit.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

What you talkin about Willis?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Baron said, in the same points region, preferably lower


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Mines both..... Dude, you need some coffee. Lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Similar points region- if it goes over it goes over, if you can find a unit that costs less than the unit you're trying to beat then it's just extra kudos to you.
That rule is just to discourage people posting 5 Land Raiders to beat a 10 man IG squad etc :biggrin:

Plus you're supposed to post a points cost Sven, which you didn't.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I figured it was against forum rules..seeing as how they had no equipment. So if people wanted to break IP they just divide the unit by 7. I have seen people corrected by mods for posting just a number before. but ok

Edited original post to include points cost


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Still the unit to beat:



gen.ahab said:


> 12 fenrisian wolves.
> 96 points.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Chosen 6 chosen with 2 plasma guns would be my counter. Mind you that is still 164 points, and as such can't compete with the wolves, but still CSM don't do things on the cheap so meh.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

150 grots 500 points


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

10 IG Infantry Squads - 100 guardsmen (Better than gretchin!) - 500

Edit: D'oh!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Aboy, you posted something like 400pts. over  But never the less the funny thing is they would still probably lose 

@ Wootwoot How many points is that? dont have my codex on hand. I gotta know so I can clobber you  

NINJA'D! 

3 Chaos Terminators, one powerfist 100pts.

Wheres your flamer now?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think that 3 Termies would beat 100 Guardsmen.... But 9 might...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Master WootWoot said:


> 10 IG Infantry Squads - 100 guardsmen (Better than gretchin!) - 500


It's ok this breaks the rules so it's discounted, the Termies are taking on the Grots :biggrin:

And don't post shit like '80 Orks'. How many units is that? Instead it should be '4x 20 Orks' etc (this is just an example)


Unit to beat: 
Lord Sven Kittyclaw's 3 CSM Terminators w/powerfist- 100pts


----------



## Snozz (Nov 16, 2010)

Am I facing 3 Terminators or 9 Terminators now? Either way, I'd suggest 3 Vindicators, costing 345 points.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

I think people have very different interpretations of what is close. 

To counter the vindicators 3 units of 6 firedragons 288 points.

And if the dubious vindicators gets disallowed then to counter the terminators then 9 Dire avengers - 108 points i think. Would win a shootout i believe


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah, positng three vindies seems a little OTT

alrighty, Dire avengers

5 Sternguard veterans @ 125pts. AP 4 bolters at 30" away. And the firefight is mine  

Also the 5 sternguard if Baron allows the vindis, same deal, except your even further away


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

POINTS DUDE! Lol


----------



## Snozz (Nov 16, 2010)

I won't ask how much Chaos Terminators are, but if I'm facing 9 surely they cost more than 345 points? I don't have a codex on hand so I don't actually know . Aren't I supposed to be posting something of around the same points cost or less than what I was facing that would be capable of killing it?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

How hard *is* this? :shok:

Post a unit that costs almost the same (or slightly over) the previous one. "Almost the same" does NOT mean 100pts difference, it means about 10.

Vs 5 Sternguard:

1 Fire Prism with Spirit Stones - 125pts


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

@ Snozz It was 3, CLT 40k just said 9 might be better, there was mixup with multiple ninjas, but Baron corrected everything. So you were against 3 chaos termies, one fist at 100pts.

@ Sethis Predator with Lascannon sponsons 120pts.


----------



## Snozz (Nov 16, 2010)

That's my bad then, make it one Vindicator, for similar points, and that ties in with everything else nicely.

EDIT: Ooops, didn't notice the reply there.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

That doesn't beat las pred.

Land speeder with MM. 60 points... I think. Don't have my dex.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

4 Ork Lootaz, 60pts, IIRC.


----------



## Snozz (Nov 16, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> That doesn't beat las pred.
> 
> Land speeder with MM. 60 points... I think. Don't have my dex.


Vindicator wasn't supposed to beat the Predator, should have made that clear. 



> 4 Ork Lootaz, 60pts, IIRC.


Space Marine Attack Bike with Heavy Bolter. 40 Points.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's how this works.

You post a unit that you think would beat the unit preceding your post, you include it's points cost. You try to keep the unit relatively similar in points cost to what's you're trying to beat, kudos to you if you manage to make it cheaper but that's not a rule or anything.

You do *not* make a new post saying one of your earlier posts should be something different, use the damn edit button if you want to change a post.

Don't post in with your point of view about a unit 'fight' and what each unit should be unless your participating because it just gets confusing and I have to come back and clear it up...bah! :threaten: (if a post's unit is breaking the rules feel free to post and declare that entry null and void though)
-------------------------------------------

*Armoured Sentinel w/Autocannon- 60pts*


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

5 rough riders with meltagun - 65pts


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*NB - can a single 2 Wound T5/3+ Model survive a potential 12 S7 Shots?

I'm on the side of "unlikely" at the minute. Heyho.

Imperial Guard Heavy Weapon Squad (2 Mortars, Heavy Bolter) = 65pts, IIRC.


----------



## Snozz (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know but they're only Bs2, D3 shots, armour saves are going to be allowed, and 2 of them seemed like overkill. 

Predator with Autocannon - 60 Points.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Can we make a rule about how far apart each unit starts or something, because I don't see 5 Rough Riders (for example) managing to cross a 6x4 in the face of autocannon fire from a walker that moves 6" away from them every turn.

Assuming they start 18" away, 2 Assault Terminators vs your Pred. 80pts (trying to raise it back up a bit so we can get some more interesting matchups)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I thought it had to be a Legal unit? In which case you cant say two assault Termies. IF its allowed- Single Oblit 75pts.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Can we make a rule about how far apart each unit starts or something, because I don't see 5 Rough Riders (for example) managing to cross a 6x4 in the face of autocannon fire from a walker that moves 6" away from them every turn.
> 
> Assuming they start 18" away, 2 Assault Terminators vs your Pred. 80pts (trying to raise it back up a bit so we can get some more interesting matchups)


It's just your opinion on which unit you think could/would beat another unit- the circumstances in which they would get into whatever range they'd need are unimportant and would change from unit to unit. So just imagine they're already where they need to be to enact devastation.
*
Callidus Assassin rips Obliterator apart- 120pts*

2 Terminators isn't allowed as it's not a legal unit, but your obliterator would have done for that Pred anyway so no harm done.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

5 CSM with Plasma gun 90pts.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

3 man squad of charging incubi w/ Klaivex upgrade w/ onslaught 96 pts


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

15 Charging Ork Boyz 90pts.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

20 Kalabite warriors shooting at under 12" 180 points. (yes im raising the points)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

5 TH/SS termies 200PTS.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 20 Kalabite warriors shooting at under 12" 180 points. (yes im raising the points)


raising the points is one thing but you doubled em dude lol

anyway onto the TH/SS termies, leman russ demolisher @ 165 points


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont know if that beats me..what with a 3++ but why not. 

Predator with twin linked las, and side sponsons @ 165pts.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

2 oblits, deepstrike behind your tank and unload twin linked meltaguns. 150p.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I think we should try and avoid this chain of rock paper scissors..

3 Thunder Wolf Cavalry 150pts.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

Defiler. 150.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

4 CMS bikes. MOS, AC, 2xMelta, PF 212 points

Ninja'd but it still works!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I know its ironic coming from me, but we need points Gundam


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

ninja edited on you! Sad part is, i actually run that unit.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Full unit of LF with ML.
140 
Boom goes the bikes.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

A unit of 5 Plasma-chosen @165

Plasma-rape usually sends wolves cowering, from experience. :biggrin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

5 noise marines with blast master 4 sonic blasters - 160 points


----------



## Immortal Lord (Oct 22, 2010)

necron lord w/ veil of darkness and warscythe 170 points


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

20 fenrisian wolves.
160


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, with the brain-stretching imagination standards being set by gen.ahab - I can only try and keep up.

5 FLAMER CHOSEN.
115


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, if he throws a crap CC HQ.... then I might as well throw a shit tun of good CC attacks at it. lol

5 Combi-plama WG.
same.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Pahaha...

5 Plasmachosen...

**slaps self** No Nick, you aren't a retarded troll like gen.ahab 

A Vindicator (with daemonic possession)
145 (Just to coincide with the GW rules)


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

5 Khorne 'Zerkers - 105 points


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wait a second..... how does that win?


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Who're we talking about.

A Vindicator would probably beat 5 MEqs, and 5 Khorne Zerkers would beat a Vindicator.

The Vindicator S10 owns the WG, then gets charged by Khorne Terminators.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

woops. rot ninja'd my post.....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

But.... they would never get to charge it since they would get blown to hell first.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

No because 40k is turn based retard, The Vindicator took it's turn to fire at the Wolves... 

Before we completely lose track.

5 'Nid Warriors
150~ points (can't be arsed to go find my codex)


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

5 Kabalite Trueborn w/ 4 Blasters in a Venom 160 or so points(my dex is 2k miles away right now).


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

4 flamers of Tzeentch = 140


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ROT said:


> No because 40k is turn based retard, The Vindicator took it's turn to fire at the Wolves...


No, it wouldn't matter because they would have to start 12 inches away in order to get the charge. In all likelihood, they would need more than one turn of movement to walk their little asses up the field. That vindi will get one, maybe two, shots. That means dead zerks. 

However, it doesn't really matter.

9 GH
135


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

stop rules lawyering a have some fun for khornes sake.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

jaren said:


> stop rules lawyering a have some fun for khornes sake.


Good enough. k:


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

one BT Chaplain Dreadnought - 140 pts


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

jaren said:


> stop rules lawyering a have some fun for khornes sake.





gen.ahab said:


> Good enough. k:


 Yeah Gen, you rules-Nazi.

A lone Genestealer Broodlord (All his mates died somewhere); Implant and TS.
70~ points


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ROT said:


> A lone Genestealer Broodlord (All his mates died somewhere); Implant and TS.
> 70~ points


How on Earth would that beat a Chaplain Dreadnought??
At any rate, 2 TH/SS Terminators, 80 points


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Winterous said:


> At any rate, 2 TH/SS Terminators, 80 points


BA Pred - 70 points. It may take some time but you won't be able to catch the pred and the autocannon will find its mark in time.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sasha Nein said:


> BA Pred - 70 points. It may take some time but you won't be able to catch the pred and the autocannon will find its mark in time.


Nice thinking :laugh:
Two Rending Raveners, 70 points; sure you'll kill them with the Autocannon, but it'll take 3 turns minimum and I'm Beasts so I'll catch up quickly :grin:


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Attack bike, multimelta, 50 pts. Instant death those raveners


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Single Eldar War Walker with dual Scatter Lasers. 60pts.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

what happened to trying to raise the points back up?  Can't do anything interesting at the 50 point mark for christs sakes.

4 Trueborn with Blaster - 63pts (post something slightly higher in cost dammit! :laugh


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

okay- Fire Prism. 115pts


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If a unit isn't legal then you can't use it, so no single Broodlord or 2 Terminators.

Next person who can't be bothered to read the incredibly short Rules list gets bitch slapped. 

@ROT- shut the fuck up, stop trolling. And dear god if you whine about how gen. was trolling not you I won't be held responsible for my actions.

*Vendetta Gunship- 130pts*


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

5 havocs in cover with 3 missile launchers. = 135pts


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Charging Grey Knight Grand Master with Frag Grenades. 146pts.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hammerhead Gunship with Railgun and Disruption Pods 145pts

Midnight


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Charging Grey Knight Grand Master with Frag Grenades. 146pts.


10 Genestealers, 140


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the Autarch said:


> raising the points is one thing but you doubled em dude lol


i know I doubled them. I was tired of seeing 60 point squads no one would ever use because everyones trying to oust their opponent through going lower and lower.

10 Kalabite Trueborn w/ shard carbines and 2 shard cannons 190 pts


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vindicator - 115pts


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> i know I doubled them. I was tired of seeing 60 point squads no one would ever use because everyones trying to oust their opponent through going lower and lower.
> 
> 10 Kalabite Trueborn w/ shard carbines and 2 shard cannons 190 pts


3 Armoured Sentinels with Heavy Flamers, 180.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2 Piranha Skimmers with Fusion Blasters and Disruption Pods 140pts

Midnight


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Leman Russ Vanquisher w/Knight Commander Pask- 205pts*


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *Leman Russ Vanquisher w/Knight Commander Pask- 205pts*


2 Broadside Battlesuits with 2 Shield Drones each- 200pts

Midnight


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Next person who can't be bothered to read the incredibly short Rules list gets bitch slapped.


It doesn't technically say that the unit must be legal, just not excessively illegal.



MidnightSun said:


> 2 Broadside Battlesuits with 2 Shield Drones each- 200pts
> 
> Midnight


10 Assault Marines, 200.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hammerhead Gunship with Railgun, Disruption Pods and Flechette Dischargers, 155 pts

Midnight


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Winterous said:


> It doesn't technically say that the unit must be legal, just not excessively illegal.


Sometime I forget I can't rely on people using common sense...

The Unit must be legal- clear cut enough?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Sometime I forget I can't rely on people using common sense...
> 
> The Unit must be legal- clear cut enough?


Now now, no need to be rude.
I was running under the assumption that a once legal unit that had been shot down to size counted; it was an unreasonable thing to think.


And Midnight... I don't think that would work.
Like, at all :S


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Hammerhead Gunship with Railgun, Disruption Pods and Flechette Dischargers, 155 pts
> 
> Midnight


The Avatar

155pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Daemon Prince with Mark of Nurgle and Warptime, 155pts

Midnight


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Death Company Dreadnought, Blood Talons, HF, Magna-grapple: 150 pts.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Vendetta Gunship 130pts

Midnight


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Should we not institute a "Do not say something that has previously been said" rule? At least to within a couple of pages...

Void Raven 145pts


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Should we not institute a "Do not say something that has previously been said" rule? At least to within a couple of pages...
> 
> Void Raven 145pts


Just to mix things up...
5 Swooping Hawks, and an Exarch with Intercept, 143.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

3 grenade launcher veteran squad in a chimera @ 140


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Baal pred
115


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Guardsman Marbo, 65pts

Midnight


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

saguian prist with pw,,,70


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tauros Venator with Twin Linked Lascannon (70).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hydra Flak Tank, 75pts

Midnight


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

going over the top on purpose to bring the points up:

5 squads of 10 wolf scouts w/ Melta bombs - 1000 points


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

6 Defilers.

900.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Hydra Flak Tank, 75pts
> 
> Midnight


Ignoring KhainiteAssassin's post because it's ridiculous...

*Battlewagon w/Killkannon, zzap gun, & 2 rokkit launchas- 185pts*

[next 10 units- lets see if you can make it so each one costs slightly (up to 50pts) more than the last] 
That should get the point cost up without being silly :wink:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Chuck Norris. 'nuff said


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Ignoring KhainiteAssassin's post because it's ridiculous...
> 
> *Battlewagon w/Killkannon, zzap gun, & 2 rokkit launchas- 185pts*
> 
> ...


well I tried that and it got down to 60 points again, thats why I went completely over the top, and it complied with your rules even if it was completely over the top. its not like 50 scouts are hard to beat

2 squads of 5 Wolf Scouts w/ Melta gun + Melta bombs 220 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Shut up. My first ever -rep. (EDIT: Not to you, Assassin. To the idiot before you)

3 Obliterators, 225pts

Midnight


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

2 squads of 6 Long fangs w/ 5 MLs 280 points


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Two Winged Lash Princes, 290pts

Midnight


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

2 squads of 10 Kalabite warriors in a raider w/ splinter racks 320 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Nightbringer, 360pts

Midnight

EDIT: Can 20 DE Warriors really take down two Lash Princes?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

assuming they don't get into CC, yes. MC do NOT so well with them.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont know about that midnight. the nightbringer is nasty, but I am not sure if he could beat 2 squads of Kalabite warriors in raiders on his own, since he would most certainly destroy the tank, but then be shot to shreds in the following turn from 10 splinter rifles at minimum. 20 bs 4 poisoned 4 shots + 1 dark lance + however many more bs 4 poisoned 4 shots that survived the explosion of the raider would probably be enough to down him

and if your message was to me Gen. the lash princes would have to survive atleast a round of shooting out of the raider, plus the dark lance on the raider, then another of them shooting after the raider is wrecked / destroyed. Since you can NOT lash units out of a vehicle, the prince would have to take out the raider first


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess he'd use his Lascannon to blow up the Raider, could probably survive on round of shooting (5 wounds, hmmm, maybe), and then Gaze o' Death them in combat (Or make normal attacks, either way they're screwed in CC). I don't know a thing about the new DE though.

Anyway, I'll change the entry to avoid controversy: Fuck it, 2 Soul Grinders with Tongue and Phlegm, 370 pts

Midnight


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I guess he'd use his Lascannon to blow up the Raider, could probably survive on round of shooting (5 wounds, hmmm, maybe), and then Gaze o' Death them in combat (Or make normal attacks, either way they're screwed in CC). I don't know a thing about the new DE though.
> 
> Anyway, I'll change the entry to avoid controversy: Monolith, 235pts (Damn, I need some filler). Take that, DE Warriors!
> 
> Midnight


that definitly works. But yeah. the thing was I used 2 squads not 1, else the Night bringer would definitly have won. so he would have to deal with 2 rounds of shooting then chasing down the second squad for a probable third round. since I would just resort to useing the dark lance on the raider to fire at you from 36" away and make sure to stay more then 30 inches away so you couldnt use lightning arc on me.

as for my squad to beat the monolith, make this hard.

2 squads of 10 Wyches in CC w/ Haywire Grenades 240 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't expect to be in CC anytime soon, I'm deep striking. Then firing a particle whip at you. Changed the unit because the Monolith is too underpriced (Never thought I'd hear those words).

Midnight


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Do wyches have poisoned combat weapons? If so, then two Fire Prisms with Holo Fields. 300pts.

If not, 2 Wraithlords with Scatter Lasers, Shuriken Cannons and flamers. 240pts.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*2x 2 Hydra Flak Tanks- 300pts*


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

they do not

for you baron

2 squads of 5 kalabite trueborn w/ 4 blasters in venoms 350 pts

and as for you midnight, if you didnt notice earlier before I stupidly edited it out.

Your Monolith would be facing 2 squads of Wytches. one would be hit by your particle whip killing, maybe 6 or 7 of them yes. but you would have to deal with at a MINIMUM of 10 Haywire grenades. most of which would glance since they glance on 2s and pen on 6s on ANY vehicle including monoliths.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2 Soul Grinders with Tongue, 320 pts

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

2X5 chosen with 3 melta's each in outflanking rhino's. 310pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't think that'd work:

Soul Grinders DS, so they might arrive after your Chosen. Tongue the Rhinos (That sound wrong!) to blow 'em to bits and then Phlegm/Harvester the Chosen inside on the next turn. You really need to be in 6" range and I'm not gonna let you get that close.

Midnight


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> 2X5 chosen with 3 melta's each in outflanking rhino's. 310pts


*3 Ironclad Dreadnoughts- 405pts*


MidnightSun said:


> Don't think that'd work:
> 
> Soul Grinders DS, so they might arrive after your Chosen. Tongue the Rhinos (That sound wrong!) to blow 'em to bits and then Phlegm/Harvester the Chosen inside on the next turn. You really need to be in 6" range and I'm not gonna let you get that close.
> 
> Midnight


This is Vanquish Unit not Tactica Wars.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

3x8 Fire Dragons

384pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I was just making a point of why the Soul Grinders should still be the top spot (Or not, after the ironclads)! I am outraged :ireful2:. Kidding. Honest.

3 Vendetta Gunships, 390pts

Midnight


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

4 squads of 5 trueborn w/ blasters 480


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's not legal dude. 4 Squads of 5, when you're limited to 3 Elites?

Either way 4x20 Shoota Boyz (480).


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Tauros Venator with Twin Linked Lascannon (70).


The hell is that??



Vaz said:


> That's not legal dude. 4 Squads of 5, when you're limited to 3 Elites?
> 
> Either way 4x20 Shoota Boyz (480).


4 Death Company Dreadnoughts with Blood Talons :grin:
500!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

3x10 fire dragons with exarch with tank hunters, in 6" range. 531 pts.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

3 x 30 Hormogaunts with adrenal glands and toxin sacs 900pt


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

marxalvia said:


> 3 x 30 Hormogaunts with adrenal glands and toxin sacs 900pt


...Uh, let's just assume that he meant 2 x 30, for 600.

2X2 Leman Russ Eradicators, for 640.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

9 MM land speeders. 540


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

6 typhoon land speeders - 540


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

3x3 War Walkers with dual Scatter lasers- 540pts.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> That's not legal dude. 4 Squads of 5, when you're limited to 3 Elites?
> 
> Either way 4x20 Shoota Boyz (480).


read the rules of the game, Baron did not state that we had to follow FoC. he have to have legal units, and we could use only 1 - 5 of the SAME unit. no where did he say anything about the FoC, and no where does it say you HAVE to follow the FoC to play 40k, since Apoc, planet strike, and multiple other game types change the FoC to accomidate their rules


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

10 wolf guard in terminator armour with one assault cannon, one cyclone missle launcher and 8 combi plasmas also 3 with powerfists with powerfist = 490


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

6 SAG Big Meks, 570pts

Midnight


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> 6 SAG Big Meks, 570pts
> 
> Midnight


Ignore Midnight's post.

It's still 10 Wolfguard in Terminator Armour to beat.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

4 groups of 5 WG, all with CP.
460


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Ignore Midnight's post.
> 
> It's still 10 Wolfguard in Terminator Armour to beat.


Aww...

2 Units of 30 Ork Boyz with PK nobz, and one unit of 10 boyz with shootas. Sorry, that's 490pts.

Midnight


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Aww...
> 
> 2 Units of 30 Ork Boyz with PK nobz, and one unit of 10 boyz with shootas.
> 
> Midnight


Seriously people, how fucking hard is it to put the damn points value? :laugh:


----------



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

3 squads of 2 obliterators 450. 

-N-


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

3 squads of 5ml LF.
420


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

30 genestealers
420


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

6 Assault Terminators with TH/SS = 240
Land Raider Crusader = 255pts
= 495pts

Edit - still stands.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Vaz said:


> 6 Assault Terminators with TH/SS = 240
> Land Raider Crusader = 255pts
> = 495pts
> 
> Edit - still stands.


Ignore- Land Raiders can't be taken as Dedicated Transports as per the rules of the game.


ROT said:


> 30 genestealers
> 420


This is still the one to beat.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

5 groups of 5 GH with flamers.
375


----------



## bloodangels666 (Jul 20, 2010)

sanquian guard with chapter master dante 425pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

a.) Do you mean Sanguinary Guard and
b.) How many? What wargear? and
c.) That's two options; one elite, one HQ.

Any way, for the 25 GH.
9 Meganobz, 360pts

Midnight


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

5 greyknight terminators 245


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

3 Deff Dreads with additional DCCWs, 315pts.

Midnight


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

2x2 War Walkers with dual Bright Lances.

EDIT: yeah, sorry, forgot the points. 360pts.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Coke's units total to 360 points. 

2 x 5 Warp Spiders, each with an Exarch with two death spinners - 254


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll let the warp jump ability kill off those spider - cost: ZERO!

Nah jj, I'll counter with 2 Thunder fire cannons! (can't recall points)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

2 carnifexes - 320pts.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

2x5 wraithguard- 350pts.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

coke123 said:


> 2x5 wraithguard- 350pts.


3 units of 10 Sniper Scouts, 420.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

2x5 Dark Reapers with exarch with tempest launcher and fast shot. 454pts.

Edit: scratch that- 3x3 dark reapers with exarch with tempest launcher and fast shot. 471pts.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

BT codex:
crusader squad, (10)	power weapon plasma gun neophytes (boltpistol chainsword) (10) 280

come now ladies, do we truly need this much in the way of points to kill each other?

i will continually lower the anti till this is something fun and less ridiculous again, try this with only one unit from the force organization chart, not 3, so unless it occupies one slot, let it go!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

jaren said:


> BT codex:
> crusader squad, (10) power weapon plasma gun neophytes (boltpistol chainsword) (10) 280
> 
> come now ladies, do we truly need this much in the way of points to kill each other?
> ...


tch, screw that. we tried lowering points before and it got to the point where people were just naming land speeder variants. I'll just be sticking with the baron's rules.

two fire prisms with holo-fields. 300pts.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Commander Shadowsun - 175


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Commander Shadowsun 


Chaos Lord
- MoS, Daemon Weapon, Mount of Slannesh- 165pts


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Prince yriel of iyanden - 155


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ven dread W/ TLLC and TLAC
205

Fuck the low points. Higher points means more veriation.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

I will grant you higher points equals more variation, but also it allows for ridiculous combination's that would not necessarily be on the board or used in the way mentioned, the way this has gone is just who can show the biggest unit they can think of, when it can be a great tool to learn strengths and weaknesses and to think about the units shown, that is not to say you can't have fun, but the mettle of a true commander is sending that small unit in to annihilate the huge unit successfully without risking the majority of his force, such as my Black Templar Castelan Taking out your mighty dread with his melta bombs, 70 points.

Edit: my point of this is nukem units, I could field a unit so rediculous it is sick using the BT codex;

helbrecht 175
grimauldus 195
sword brethren, 8	PoLC Power Weapon furious charge terminator honours combat shields 312
techmarine, 1	servo harness 105
emperor's champion, 1	aacnmtc 140
land raider crusader, 1 265
Total:	1192

this squad allows for all of the IC's (4) to be atatched to the sword brethren in a single LRC (i know this is not in the current rules but is just the example i had in a list already) but all this can go in flames with a single mis-calculation of a vindicator's drift, 1200 points downed by less then 120 points, now that would suck monkey balls, and illustrates my point exactly.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

6 CSM chosen, 5 meltaguns, rhino + EA - 208.

Edit: ninja'd. MGs are aimed at the venerable dread, not the BTs, that's just sillly.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

@jaren
To which I respond with..... how the fuck did he manage to get into CC? He got insta-bitch slapped half way across the damn bored.

Personally, I think people need to consider the fact that their shit actually will need to get to the other side of the board.

My view? Your dude is dead. NEXT!

@qotsa4life
That might do it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

coke123 said:


> 2x5 Dark Reapers with exarch with tempest launcher and fast shot. 454pts.
> 
> Edit: scratch that- 3x3 dark reapers with exarch with tempest launcher and fast shot. 471pts.


Do you mean Crack Shot? To ignore the Cover saves 



gen.ahab said:


> Fuck the low points. Higher points means more veriation.


And I agree, stop lowering it so much; it should stay around the 250 mark.



qotsa4life said:


> 6 CSM chosen, 5 meltaguns, rhino + EA - 208.


Land Raider Redeemer, 240.

*edit*
I'm ignoring Jaren, because he's being dumb.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

gen, the wining that my 70 point captain equivalent was ignored because your long range dread was shooting at my 3 lrc's across the board and you failed to read my list and see the melta bombs is not my problem, and in response to the six chosen, I respond with a Black Templar TH/SS Termi squad (5 man) - 224

or whatever is next, they generally win.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

jaren said:


> gen, the wining that my 70 point captain equivalent was ignored because your long range dread was shooting at my 3 lrc's across the board and you failed to read my list and see the melta bombs is not my problem


:shok: Right, ignoring that. 

Winterous,
2 vindicators.
230


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

2x daemon prince, 1	mark of tzeentch bolt of tzeentch daemonic gaze instrument of chaos 230

taking back scathing retort.

and fixing the unit.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Do you mean Crack Shot? To ignore the Cover saves


No, I meant fast shot. Since the tempest launcher is a barrage weapon (it has range G36") it already ignores directional cover. So I'll be taking the extra shot, thanks.



gen.ahab said:


> 2 vindicators.
> 230


Erm... 2x Regular dreadnoughts armed with multimeltas in drop pods. Deepstrike behind/near the vindis and blow them to hell. 280pts.

EDIT: ninja'd! hmmm, to shake things up, let's go with 2x5 Pathfinders (of the eldar variety). 240pts.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

i still use the dp's to get this straightened out one on each dread.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you just ninja my edit caused by your original ninja? my god, your ninja skills are amazing!

I'm going to stick with 2x5 eldar pathfinders, for 240pts. In cover, mind you.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

coke123 said:


> No, I meant fast shot. Since the tempest launcher is a barrage weapon (it has range G36") it already ignores directional cover. So I'll be taking the extra shot, thanks.


I was thinking more Area Terrain really 



coke123 said:


> I'm going to stick with 2x5 eldar pathfinders, for 240pts. In cover, mind you.


One Deathstrike missile!

And a partridge in a pear tree.

(160, yes I'm aware it probably won't kill them all )


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, I guess you and I were posting at the same time and just double ninja'ed each other, coke!

any way if it is a missile you have i send up a squad of assault marines to intercept it (one gets hit and dies) - 220 points - 198 after the untimely death of a brother.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Winterous said:


> One Deathstrike missile!
> 
> And a partridge in a pear tree.


Kharn the Betrayer = 165



FIVE GOOOOOLLLLLDDD RINGS!


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

jaren said:


> any way if it is a missile you have i send up a squad of assault marines to intercept it (one gets hit and dies) - 220 points - 198 after the untimely death of a brother.


Since you're not answering in terms of gameplay here (on the tabletop you can't sacrifice a single marine to stop the horrendous missile of doom) I'm going to ignore this one...

Moving swiftly onwards



Winterous said:


> I was thinking more Area Terrain really


Ah, fair enough. I usually run crack shot myself, as rerolling wounds usually balances out the fewer shots, and you always ignore cover, but it wasn't specified so I just took fast shot.




Winterous said:


> One Deathstrike missile!
> 
> And a partridge in a pear tree.
> 
> (160, yes I'm aware it probably won't kill them all )


Not terribly familiar with deathstrike, is that the really big one shot one? if so, I'm going to bring back one of the dreads from earlier.

Venerable Dreadnought with multimelta and extra armour in a drop pod. 215pts.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

2x 3 Eldar Support Battery D-cannons- 300pts!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> 2x 3 Eldar Support Battery D-cannons- 300pts!


ANYTHING!
x points.

And why would you use those against vehicles? They're awful against them.



coke123 said:


> Not terribly familiar with deathstrike, is that the really big one shot one? if so, I'm going to bring back one of the dreads from earlier.


It's the S10 AP1 Cover save-ignoring tactical fucking nuclear warhead.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> 2x 3 Eldar Support Battery D-cannons- 300pts!


Shoe
Points: $50 from shoe store.
Special rule: Come back and try again when you got game. Otherwise known as "fuck off, you lose."


3 Rifleman dreads.
375

If he can jump 75, by God, so can I.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> 2x 3 Eldar Support Battery D-cannons- 300pts!


Magikarp

Use splash!



gen.ahab said:


> Shoe
> Points: $50 from shoe store.
> Special rule: Come back and try again when you got game. Otherwise known as "fuck off, you lose."
> 
> ...


2x5 Fire Dragons in Wave Serpents sporting brightlances. 430pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

3 Hammerhead Gunships with Railguns, SMS and Disruption Pods, 495pts

Midnight


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> 3 Hammerhead Gunships with Railguns, SMS and Disruption Pods, 495pts
> 
> Midnight


3x8 Assault Marines, 462.
You can't move 12" and fire, so I'm Krak-ing you on a 4+ :grin:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

10 TH/SS Terminators, 400pts

Midnight


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

3 Ravagers with Dizzies - 345 pts

Run circles around them Termies and shoot them until they die :mrgreen:


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Aun'Va

Engage in close combat, strike with Pillow, Die, Fail morale test, army flees off the board.

But seriously

Devastartor squad w/ 4x Lascannons - 230 points

I assume that the Ravagers are in a squadron (my knowledge of the Dark Eldar Codex is limited, I actualy had to go to the GW website and look up what a ravager was!) Poke you across the board with some Lascannon shots and penetrate you on a 3+. most likely destroyed as you are open topped.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DarKKKKK said:


> 3 Ravagers with Dizzies - 345 pts
> 
> Run circles around them Termies and shoot them until they die :mrgreen:


Honestly, what the hell is a Dizzy?


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Dark Lances I beleave Winterous


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

20 daemonettes 280

your devastor squad can't kill them all


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Honestly, what the hell is a Dizzy?


Its a Disintegrator Cannon, its a S5 AP2 and I believe Heavy 3?....2?
Ravagers usually start with 3 Dark Lances but you can switch any of them for Dizzies for free making it a very good anti-infantry gunship, especially anti heavy infantry.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

angelXD19 said:


> 20 daemonettes 280
> 
> your devastor squad can't kill them all


3 Assault Cannon Dreads, 345pts

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

5X2 havocs in cover with 3 laz cannons in each squad = 360pts. (1.33 results a turn on 2 of the dreads)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> 5X2 havocs in cover with 3 laz cannons in each squad. (1.33 results a turn on 2 of the dreads)


5x2? And that's 255pts.

15 Ymgarl Genestealers in your Havoc's cover, 345pts


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Land speeder squadron (3) w/ heavy bolters -150

Run circles around youre stealers while Heavy bolter fire mows them down


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Chaos Las Pred, 165pts.

BOOM, goes the Land Speeders.

Midnight


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Haha. i like how people were ripping on my D-cannon squad. lol 
Was trying to make things interesting and btw D-cannons are range 24' Large Blast Template. They wound on a 2+, no armour saves and glance on a 3 or 4 and penetrate on a 5 or 6 for vehicles. Now tell me they suck balls against anything?! They rip shit up!


Las Pred--->
3 Obliterators- 225pts

((people need to start switching up their units instead of using the same counters over and over again.))


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Monolith, 235pts

Midnight


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

2 Fire Prisms- 230pts


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

2 squads of 6 Long fangs w/ 5 MLs each 280 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2 Leman Russ Battle Tank with front armour facing the LFs, 300pts.

Midnight

Can we use Spearhead formations when the points get back up again?


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

2 Outflanking Vendetta gunships- 300pts? (not sure about pts since i read that in a IG codex but cant remember)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

2 voidraven bombers w/ ff 310 pts


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Haha. i like how people were ripping on my D-cannon squad. lol
> Was trying to make things interesting and btw D-cannons are range 24' Large Blast Template. They wound on a 2+, no armour saves and glance on a 3 or 4 and penetrate on a 5 or 6 for vehicles. Now tell me they suck balls against anything?! They rip shit up!


They're uh, small blast actually.
They don't do particularly well against vehicles, not compared to other weapons which cost about the same.
And why were people ripping on them? They're fucking easy to kill, and horrendously over-priced.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Haha. i like how people were ripping on my D-cannon squad. lol
> Was trying to make things interesting and btw D-cannons are range 24' Large Blast Template. They wound on a 2+, no armour saves and glance on a 3 or 4 and penetrate on a 5 or 6 for vehicles. Now tell me they suck balls against anything?! They rip shit up!


BS3...T3...5+ armour...50pts/model. I stand by my magikarp.



KhainiteAssassin said:


> 2 voidraven bombers w/ ff 310 pts


Uummmm... To shake things up, lets go with 3x5 Swooping Hawks with intercept exarchs. 366pts.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Uummmm... To shake things up, lets go with 3x5 Swooping Hawks with intercept exarchs. 366pts.


10 Sternguard vets in a Rhino, 285.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

5X2 units of havocs each with a rhino, and 3 plasma guns in each squad. pts=310


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

15 Lootas,
10 Lootas,
375pts.

Midnight


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

land raider crusader with chronus 320


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

3 Ravagers - 315 pts


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

3 wraithlords with shuriken cannon and scatter laser- 360pts


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

3 squads of 15 Dark Eldar warriors. 405 pts


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 3 squads of 15 Dark Eldar warriors. 405 pts


2X6 Dominions with 4 Flamers, mounted in an Immolator, 334.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

3 x 3 chaos terminators. 2 combi-meltas and heavy flamer in each 315


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

3 Fire Prisms. 345pts.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

4 Fire Prisms- 465pts. Lawlz. :biggrin:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

unish: Alright then, FIVE fire prisms!

nah but seriously, 3 Multimelta dreads in drop pods. 420pts.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Two Tzeentch Daemon Princes w/ wings, and Bolt of Change and Warptime- 400pts.
:blackeye:


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Two Tzeentch Daemon Princes w/ wings, and Bolt of Change and Warptime- 400pts.
> :blackeye:


Monolith - 235 Points?


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Triple lascannon predator could kill a monolith I think. 165 points? Or close to that.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Ascendant said:


> Triple lascannon predator could kill a monolith I think. 165 points? Or close to that.


lolololololo!
Good luck with that 
Try two Vindicators, you'll have a MUCH easier time killing it.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Which one do I answer!!! I know- both.

8 fire dragons in a brightlance wave serpent with exarch upgrade with tank hunters. 290pts.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

2 packs of long fangs with 4 missiles each 280


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

How many Long Fangs?

Midnight


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Two vidicators, is my answer to the lith =250pts. that or 2X5 units of havocs in rhinos with 4 metlas in each squad.

Also coke123 melta's/lances/tank hunter don't work against living metla. although AP1 will make it easier to kill the monolith when you glance it on a 6+ (Bright lance sucks against liths)

Well I retract my statement Coke (The two other posts seemed to be inconclusive or speculation, and not actual suggestions hence my confusion)


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Two vidicators, is my answer to the lith =250pts. that or 2X5 units of havocs in rhinos with 4 metlas in each squad.


Now to avoid confusion, I'll just kill this rather than point out that answers to the monolith have already been made.

Since you provided the points value for the vindis, I'll assume you're going with them, in which case I bring back the Dragons.

8 fire dragons in a brightlance wave serpent with exarch upgrade with tank hunters. 290pts. 



LukeValantine said:


> Also coke123 melta's/lances/tank hunter don't work against living metla. although AP1 will make it easier to kill the monolith when you glance it on a 6+ (Bright lance sucks against liths)


The monolith had already been killed by either two vindis or a triple las predator (apparently). I was killing one of these. I am painfully aware of the fact that my army is boned against a monolith. Hence my dragons stand.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

coke123 said:


> 8 fire dragons in a brightlance wave serpent with exarch upgrade with tank hunters. 290pts.


*
Landraider Achilles- 300pts*


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

2x Daemon Princes, MoT 260pts.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> 2x Daemon Princes, MoT 260pts.


Won't work, you can't even GLANCE an Achilles with Daemon Princes.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Str 6+ 2d6? Or is an achilles immune to MC special rules too?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A girlfriend. 0pts.

Beats them all.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Still to be beaten...



Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> 2x Daemon Princes, MoT 260pts.





@Orochi- please, girlfriends cost more points than are allowed in the rules, they're 'point whores'...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> *
> Landraider Achilles- 300pts*


2 Railheads with Multi-Trackers, 300.

*edit*
But the Daemon Princes couldn't win against the Achilles :S


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright.

Archon with Shadowfield, Soul trap, Huskblade and CCDs. 145pts.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Winterous you out of line man


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Out of WHAT line? I'm confused :<
The Daemon Princes didn't count because they were physically incapable of killing the Achilles.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Baron says their the thing to beat... See above.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Out of WHAT line? I'm confused :<
> The Daemon Princes didn't count because they were physically incapable of killing the Achilles.


Obviously you've forgotten that a Landraider Achilles still only has 14 armour- S6 +2d6 can conceivably penetrate that armour.
Winterous=fail


Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Baron says their the thing to beat... See above.


I did indeed.

unit to beat:


Orochi said:


> Archon with Shadowfield, Soul trap, Huskblade and CCDs. 145pts.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dreadnought with Assault Cannon 115pts.


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

EDIT (already beaten): Wraithlord with Wraithsword and twin flamers - 100


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/a/achilles.pdf

The rules for the achilles. Clearly says they are only immune to lance and melta, so the DP can penetrate on a 9+, which is reasonable. It should be noted that it is a 6 to destroy it on the damage roll though...



Orochi said:


> Alright.
> 
> Archon with Shadowfield, Soul trap, Huskblade and CCDs. 145pts.


8 warp spiders with exarch upgrade with dual death spinners. 193 pts. Lots of shots causing instant death; surely you'll roll a one.

EDIT: ignore, ultimate ninja fighting has rendered my post moot


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

OOOOOOH, silly me, I thought the Achilles was immune to ALL extra Penetration dice, but it's just Melta.

And uh, why does that Archon have a Huskblade? It doesn't ID the Daemon Princes, because they're Eternal Warrior :S
At any rate, a 3 model Purgation squad with 2 Pyscannon, 160.

*edit*
OH GOD THE NINJA, WHO'S WINNING RIGHT NOW??


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Jack Mac said:


> EDIT (already beaten): Wraithlord with Wraithsword and twin flamers - 100


I'm going to choose to ignore the purgation squad since there's no way in holy hell they'll down a wraithlord before it crashes into them dealing out S10 death.

5 devastators with 4 lascannons. 160pts.

DAMN YOU NINJAS!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Dreadnought with Assault Cannon 115pts.


Ok, I think this is the current one.
Carnifex, 160.

*edit*


coke123 said:


> I'm going to choose to ignore the purgation squad since there's no way in holy hell they'll down a wraithlord before it crashes into them dealing out S10 death.


That was aimed at the Archon actually, IDing him and ignoring all his saves


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

5 Assault Terminators with TH/SS 200pts.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> 5 Assault Terminators with TH/SS 200pts.


9 Guardian Jetbikes, 198.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

its on like Donkey kong motherfucker!

1 Squadron 3 killa kans 3 big shootas
1 Squadron 2 killa kans 2 big shootas 
Total: 200pts.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Winterous said:


> 9 Guardian Jetbikes, 198.


Still the unit to beat ^


Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> its on like Donkey kong motherfucker!
> 
> 1 Squadron 3 killa kans 3 big shootas
> 1 Squadron 2 killa kans 2 big shootas
> Total: 200pts.


Any multiple units have to be identical- so it's either 2 OR 3 killakans in both squadrons, not 2 in one and 3 in another.

I'm sure I've missed something like this before but I'm not a robot and I don't check this thread every time it updates....


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

ok
2 killa kans with 2 big shootas
and another 2 killa kans with 2 big shootas 
total: 160pts.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

2 riflemen dreadnoughts. 250pts


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Deathwing Terminators with chainfists 225pts


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucio said:


> Terminators with chainfists 225pts


Actually the Sergeant can't take a Chainfist, for the same reason that a Tactical Sergeant can't take a Meltagun.

Ignoring that technicality though, Sanguinary Guard, with a Chapter Banner, 230.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

4 Grey Knight Terminators and Brother Captain all with Nemesis Force Weapon and Stormbolter. 245pts.

EDIT: Ninja'd! 2 Fire Prisms. 230pts.

With the chainfist thing, is that because it doesn't explicitly say that the sergeant can take the fist? Or is it because he doesn't have a powerfist to replace?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

DA dex p82 "Any model may replace power fist or power sword with a chainfist for +5 pts per model" Meant DW, sorry about that.

Pair of Basilisks 260 pts


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lucio said:


> DA dex p82 "Any model may replace power fist or power sword with a chainfist for +5 pts per model" Meant DW, sorry about that.
> 
> Pair of Basilisks 260 pts


Aah ok 

7-man LOTD unit with a Multi-Melta and a Plasma Gun, 265.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

3 squads of 30 grots with 3 runtherds. 300 pts? (haven't got my book. if not adjust it slightly, could work out as 3 squads of 25, but you get the idea ;-).


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Land Raider Redeemer with storm bolter. 250pts.

EDIT: and since it came up, do LOTD have an armour save and invulnerable save, or just an invulnerable save? Cos psycannons would wreck them if the latter was true...and the codex simply states that their saving throw is invulnerable.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Land Raider Redeemer with storm bolter. 250pts.
> 
> EDIT: and since it came up, do LOTD have an armour save and invulnerable save, or just an invulnerable save? Cos psycannons would wreck them if the latter was true...and the codex simply states that their saving throw is invulnerable.


Only an Invul.
It says "Their saving throw is Invulnerable.", so yeah, Incinerators fuck them the hell up.

And damn you 90 Gretchin, they would DEFINITELY fuck up my LOTD XD


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Land Raider Redeemer with storm bolter. 250pts.


Dominion Squad with meltaguns (x4) riding in a immolater with tlmm 200 pts


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

2 units of 3 chaos terminators. 2 combi meltas and heavy flamer in both 210


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Grey Knight Terminator Squad with Brother Captain and four more terminators, all with Nemesis Force Weapon and Storm bolter.

245pts.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

20 sisters of battle using divine guidance: 220 points


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

5 Dark Reapers with Exarch with Crack Shot and tempest launcher in cover. 217pts


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

5 death cult assassins. 200 points.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

coke123 said:


> 5 Dark Reapers with Exarch with Crack Shot and tempest launcher in cover. 217pts


Mawlock with Regeneration-210 (or so)


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Mawlock with Regeneration-210 (or so)


Furioso Librarian, 175.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

5 Fire Dragons in a Brightlance Waveserpent. 215pts.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Razorwing w/ Necrotoxin missiles and Splinter cannons, 165 points.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Exorcist Tank: 135 points


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ugh, freaking Dark Eldar! I have no idea what that is, but I'm assuming that's one of the new flyers? In which case-

8 Swooping Hawks including Intercept Exarch- 185pts.

Ninja'd! Actually, My choice stands!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor with a psycannon, 2 heavy bolter servitors and a plasma cannon servitor: 150 points


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

ninja'd lol 

Baal predator heavy bolter sponsons-145 pts


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

This is my last one cause I keep ninja everyone:
7 seraphims with 2 hand flamers and a superior using divine guidance: 178


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

5 Terminators 200pts.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

5 man dev squad with 4 plasma cannons- 150 pts


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> 5 man dev squad with 4 plasma cannons- 150 pts


3 Zoanthropes, 180.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

3 Dark Reapers including exarch with tempest launcher and crack shot. 147pts.

I don't know how many times I've used this unit, but MEQs keep turning up, so hey, why not?

EDIT: Rarrgh! damn you winterous you ninja!

Grey Knight Terminators including BC, two NFW+SB terms and a THSS term. 199pts.

Go Aegis!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

coke123 said:


> 3 Dark Reapers including exarch with tempest launcher and crack shot. 147pts.
> 
> I don't know how many times I've used this unit, but MEQs keep turning up, so hey, why not?


You got ninja'd


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. I've already edited. Here's my reply for again.



coke123 said:


> EDIT: Rarrgh! damn you winterous you ninja!
> 
> Grey Knight Terminators including BC, two NFW+SB terms and a THSS term. 199pts.
> 
> Go Aegis!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

30 Ork Boyz with Nob w/ PK, 215pts.

Midnight


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

land raider reedemer 240


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

2 Fire Prisms, 230pts.

EDIT: Ninja'd!

5 Fire Dragons with tank hunters exarch in wave serpent with TL Bright Lance

242 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2 Hammerhead Gunships with Railguns and Burst Cannons, 300pts

Midnight


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> 2 Hammerhead Gunships with Railguns and Burst Cannons, 300pts
> 
> Midnight


3 x 2 Hive Guard, 300.
No Instant Death for you :>


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

monolith 235. will take a while but I will kill them all eventually


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

1 Land Raider 250


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

3 Land Speeders with HF/MM - 210 points


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2 Hammerhead Gunships with Railguns and Burst Cannons, 300pts

S' what works 

Midnight


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

2 Talos Pain Engines 200 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

15 Lootas, 225pts

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

3 Vindicators - 345


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

3 Obliterators 225

Deepstrike behind the Vindicators, switch to lascannon/multimeta/meltagun.

Kaboom!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> 3 Obliterators 225
> 
> Deepstrike behind the Vindicators, switch to lascannon/multimeta/meltagun.
> 
> Kaboom!


2x10 Rough Riders, 210


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Winterous said:


> 2x10 Rough Riders, 210


Valkyrie Assault Carrier Squadron 210
1 Valkyrie 100
1 Valkyrie 110
_w/ Heavy Bolters_


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Necron lord
destroyer body
warscythe
phase shifter
phylactery
solar pulse
205 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Damnit, Ninja'd. Warlord Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka, 225pts.

Midnight


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wolf Lord Ragnar Blackmane 240

Is 15 points over aloud?


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes. It's better if you go under, but going over is allowed, as long as you don't go way over, i.e. baneblade 500ish pts.

9 death company
4 power weapon and bolt pistol
5 chainsword and bolt bistol.
240 pts


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Leman Russ Executioner 240
_w/ Knight Commander Pask_


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Papa smurf
250 pts
:biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Abbadon the despolier [Insert huge points cost]


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

5 TH/SS Termies. 200pts.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

The Sanguinor
275 pts
'May he smite you down for the glory of Baal'.
(This is against Failbaddon).
Who said anything about Papa smurf using a PF? I'll just use my power sword and pwn you before you can strike. Besides, I have an orbital bombardment. I doubt you would survive that.:so_happy:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont think Sang beats my termies.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

29 Ork Boyz. Nob With PK...215
beats sanguinor and TH/SS termis.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

The sanguinor was against Abbadon, Papa Smurf was against the VV's. You just edited the post.
Against the TH/SS termies,
D-Lord
warscythe
phase shifter
Rez Orb
210 pts
Edit: Dammit will people stop ninja'ing me:ireful2:.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

My orks beat that neccron anyway


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Depends, are the shoota boyz or slugga/choppa boyz?
Against them,
4 destroyers.
stay roughly 30 inches aeay and pwn you into the next millenium.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

DAMINT. NINJAS.

againt the destroyers:

Karnax, gotta post points. I believe that unit is 200?

6 Vanguard Vets
1 Powerfist 
200pts.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

2 x Predator tanks with LC sponsoons for 240 points, at 48" range.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I still have a range of 48 inches. 12 inch move, 36 inch shoot. Besides, I thought you could only take one unit?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Wolf Lord Ragnar Blackmane 240
> 
> Is 15 points over aloud?


If you think it, no. If you say it, then yes. Oh, you mean allowed? Yes, up to 50pts upwards is acceptable. Don't think Ragnar could beat Ghazzy though. Ragnnr's more anti-horde.

Midnight

EDIT: I've been ninja'd by over TWO PAGES. What the fuck happened? Ah well, 3 Broadside Battlesuits at 72" range with 6 Shield Drones, 300pts.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

According to the initial rules, a unit is counted as being in optimal range to do what its best at. So my VV's started 12" away. 

at Ultra:
10 man Dev Squad
3 Lascannons
270pts.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

7 man Terminator Assault Squad with TH/SS - 280


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2 squads of 25 Orks with Shootas, 300pts

Midnight


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

2 Fire Prisms - 230 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

2 Broadside Battlesuits with 4 Shield Drones, 200pts

Midnight


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

5 Pariahs - 180 pts


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

6 Sisters Repentia + Mistress + Priest w/ Evisorator... 195

Optimal range is Charge Range... but will get owned by just about everything else...


Doh, Ninja'd this was against the Broadsides


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pariahs don't have We'll Be Back, don't they? In which case I say-

5 Dark Reapers- 175pts.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

5 Close Combat Terminators with TH/SS - 200 pts

From here it can just go round in circles. Let's see if it does.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cato Sicarius said:


> 5 Close Combat Terminators with TH/SS - 200 pts
> 
> From here it can just go round in circles. Let's see if it does.


6 Fiends of Slaanesh, one with unholy might - 190

trying to change direction lol


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Grey Knight Purgation Squad: 4 Knights plus Justicar, 4 Incinerators - 210 pts

Also, you need points.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Grey Knight Purgation Squad: 4 Knights plus Justicar, 4 Incinerators - 210 pts
> 
> Also, you need points.


Swear I included it; oh well edited now.

7 Nob squad with Painboy, cybork bodies and 1 Power Klaw - 230


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

EDIT: No, wait, changed my mind.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

2 Fire Prisms- 230pts


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

5 Chaos Terminators
5 Chainfists
225pts.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, 2 Fire Prisms - 230 pts

Focussed blast would take out the Terminators no problem. 5++ really isn't that helpful most of the time, especially when pretty much the whole unit is being hit twice.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Well, 2 Fire Prisms - 230 pts
> 
> Focussed blast would take out the Terminators no problem. 5++ really isn't that helpful most of the time, especially when pretty much the whole unit is being hit twice.


And, you know, you can just fly away.
3 double MM Land Speeders, 240.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

3 Predators, each with an Autocannon and Heavy Bolter Sponsons - 255 pts


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Cato Sicarius said:


> 3 Predators, each with an Autocannon and Heavy Bolter Sponsons - 255 pts


2 Librarian Furiosos, with Wings of Sanguinius and Shield of Sanguinius, 3*5*0.
*edit* My bad, points mistake.
Make it 1 and 1/2? :laugh:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Land Raider Achilles-300pts.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

3 Broadsides - 210 pts


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

6 THSS Assault terminators. 240pts.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

8 Slaanesh Fiends

Don't know the exact points cost but I'm guessing it's somewhere around 240, if not 240 exactly.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cato Sicarius said:


> 8 Slaanesh Fiends
> 
> Don't know the exact points cost but I'm guessing it's somewhere around 240, if not 240 exactly.


Do you mean 2 squads of 4, because fiends cap out at 6 strong.

2 x 4 fiend squads are 120 points each.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> Do you mean 2 squads of 4, because fiends cap out at 6 strong.
> 
> 2 x 4 fiend squads are 120 points each.


Aye, that then. k:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

2 x 10 squads of spess mahreens.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Put a points Value down, christ. It's not that hard.

Land Raider Achilles with Storm Bolter and Hunter Killer Missile = 320pts.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

The Nightbringer. 360pts


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

1 IG valkyrie=130 points

He'll never catch it!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Except he has a 24" str 9 shot. Your valkryie is crap compared to the nightbringer.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Would the Nightbringer really have that much chance to take down the Achilles? How strong in combat? And S9 against Armour 14 with an additional -1 to damage is going to be very resilient. Meanwhile, I'm targetting two TL'd Melta's, A Thunderfire Cannon, a single S8 Missle and a Storm Bolter. It'd be interesting.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Nightbringer is STR 10, and an MC. Achilles doesnt ignore MC extra D6 I dont think.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fair enough. Still, bitch has gotta catch a Land Raider moving 12" shooting TL'd S8 Shots at it.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

So, Nightbringer is the unit to beat, eh?

9 TH/SS Termies, 360pts

Midnight


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

3 Vindicators. 345pts.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> So, Nightbringer is the unit to beat, eh?
> 
> 9 TH/SS Termies, 360pts
> 
> Midnight


.......
LOL WUT?
NOT A FUCKING CHANCE!
Nightbringer ignores Invulnerable saves, man.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree TH/SS is pointless against a c'tan, still chaos has a far better counter.

10 CSM terminators: Icon of Khorn, 10 Combie-plasmas, 10 PF's. pts= 480pts

Ran the numbers, and it is highly unlikely for any current c'tan to beat this combo, at least in CC. Mind you for 480pts it damn well better. Hell their aren't many units in the entire game that aren't tanks that could take this unit either, one on one.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Heh... heheh... I love using Fire Prisms in this game.

4 x Fire Prism - 115 pts each for a total of 460 pts blasting the crap out of your Terminators from 60" away.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I forgot about ignoring Invulns... pretty retarded when I have the codex sat next to me.

Anyway, 3x2 Zoanthropes in Mycetic Spores, 480pts. DS behind the Fire Prisms.

Midnight


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

2x6 THSS termies. 480pts.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

10 Dual lightning claw terminators with librarian with nullzone. 500 points.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Really? Against 3++ termies that outnumber you?

Alright, 4 vindicators. 480pts, from memory.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

3x2 Zoanthropes in Mycetic Spores, 480pts.

And so the cycle renews itself...

Midnight


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Facepalm*

Alright, I'll shake things up a little. I might increase the points a bit much, but it's worth it to break the cycle...

3 units of 5 fire dragons in shuriken cannon waveserpents. 540pts.


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Except he has a 24" str 9 shot. Your valkryie is crap compared to the nightbringer.


Valk has 48" range and can move 12" and fire... Nightbringer will never get to shoot it either.

Obviously depends on play area and terrain.. but still..


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

lastdaysofhumanity said:


> Valk has 48" range and can move 12" and fire... Nightbringer will never get to shoot it either.
> 
> Obviously depends on play area and terrain.. but still..


Except this game considers the units in a vacuum, unless certain conditions are stipulated (i.e. pathfinders in cover)


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

In a vacuum the valkyrie wins 100% of the time, then, since it has longer range and it's faster.

Edit:
AUGH. I meant to say vendetta....

There's the problem.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

So, 3 units of 5 fire dragons in shuriken cannon waveserpents for 540pts is the unit to beat.

2x2 and 1x3 Obliterators, 525 pts.

Midnight


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

3x 4 Bloodcrushers of Khorne. 480pts.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

2 monoliths 470 pts.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

lastdaysofhumanity said:


> 3x 4 Bloodcrushers of Khorne. 480pts.


That's 12 wounds. 5+ invuln save? Eat my 6 Plasma Cannon shots. Shabam!

In short: That won't beat them Oblits. Neither will the Monoliths, what with 7 Lascannons going their way per turn.

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I take it you mean 7 plasma cannon shots.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

80 Ork Boyz, 2 Rockits = 500pts


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> That's 12 wounds. 5+ invuln save? Eat my 6 Plasma Cannon shots. Shabam!
> 
> In short: That won't beat them Oblits. Neither will the Monoliths, what with 7 Lascannons going their way per turn.
> 
> Midnight


He has 3 units of 4 Crushers, that's 24 Wounds. They can be diverse as well so you need to do 4 wounds before you fell a single Crusher. Then they get into combat and you get vaporised.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> 10 Dual lightning claw terminators with librarian with nullzone. 500 points.


Can't do that, not allowed to attach ICs.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Karnax said:


> I take it you mean 7 plasma cannon shots.


Accounting for Gets Hot! then it's probably safer to say 6.

Midnight


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn... didn't know... sorry!


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

On a 1 it overheats, and then I think oblitorators would get a 2+ armor save. I'd say tthat they are safe.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

But it doesn't fire, so minus one shot. 



Aramoro said:


> He has 3 units of 4 Crushers, that's 24 Wounds. They can be diverse as well so you need to do 4 wounds before you fell a single Crusher. Then they get into combat and you get vaporised.


Ah. Multi-wound. I see. Damnit!

80 Ork Boys is unit to beat.
2 Land Raider Crusaders, 500pts

Midnight


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Damnit, if I use fire dragons again we'll just go in circles.

Here's something different- 3x7 Inquisitorial Storm Troopers with two meltaguns in heavy bolter chimeras. 510pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

3x3 Hive Guard behind a LOS-blocking piece of terrain 48" away from those Chimeras, 450pts

Midnight


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> 3x3 Hive Guard behind a LOS-blocking piece of terrain 48" away from those Chimeras, 450pts
> 
> Midnight


48" away? That's out of range


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Way way out of range, didn't realise you got to specify the terrain topology as well. 

3 Units of 4 Bloodcrushers setup 2" away from each Hive Guard with impassable terrain behind you, and I go first. That should do the trick. 480 points.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

It's alright to stipulate if somethings in cover, but to create an entire battlefield is perhaps a little bit far?

*Pulls out Codexaemonhunters* Hehehehehe

Grey Knight Grand Master with Sanctuary, Psycannon, and Icon of the Just accompanied by a six man Grey Knight Terminator Retinue, sporting a Psycannon. 516pts.

Take that Daemonspawn! I keep using Sanctuary to stop you from being able to assault me, so I keep shooting you until you eventually die! :biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

coke123 said:


> It's alright to stipulate if somethings in cover, but to create an entire battlefield is perhaps a little bit far?
> 
> *Pulls out Codexaemonhunters* Hehehehehe
> 
> ...


IIRC only if you pass your psychic test though.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm fairly confident I cant at least pass enough tests to get to the point where the Knights will easily win combat.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

On Ld10, this is more than likely.

4 Blood Angels Baal Predators, Assault Cannons, Storm Bolters, staying 19-24" away, keeping front armour always towards the Psycannons.

16 Twin Linked S6 Rending Shots, I'll take that, thankee

If I'm honest, stipulating the conditions is pretty much guaranteed to cause the unit to win, rather than actually how it would fair based on its stats and loadout.

For example, I can place Two Land Raiders down to counter an infantry unit, but then someone just places 3 units of Blood Angels Honour Guard with 5 Melta's within 6" of the Land Raider. Anyone can come up with hard counters to put them in their most valuable positions.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

How many points?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry matey, 500pts.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Rune Priest with Living Lightning, Chooser (in your rear arc) and inside an AV14 Bunker with a Fire Point. Starting 80" away. 

- 110. 

EDIT: To do it in one phase, make it 5 of them.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

XV88 Battlesuit with Hard-wired Drone Controller and a Shield Drone - 105 points.

P.S. If he's taking five, then so am I.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Hah! I'm still 80" away, because you didn't specify.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

However many basilisks make 500pts. 120 inches away.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Harlequin unit with kisses, shadowseer, fusion pistols, farseer with fortune, and Fuegan. It's gonna be a long game, but they'll make it to those bassies eventually and the bassies can't fire at 'em til they do, which is when the rerollable cover, armor, and/or invulnerable save comes in.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

How much does that unit cost? The Deceiver 300pts.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3 Rune Priests, with Jaws of the World Wolf, and 3 Random Powers = 300pts.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Who is the one to beat now? Against the rune priests, The sanguinor, 275pts.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Farseer with Runes of Witnessing, Spirit Stones, Fortune and Mind War, with a six man warlock retinue with including an enhance warlock.

300pts.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Culler said:


> Harlequin unit with kisses, shadowseer, fusion pistols, farseer with fortune, and Fuegan. It's gonna be a long game, but they'll make it to those bassies eventually and the bassies can't fire at 'em til they do, which is when the rerollable cover, armor, and/or invulnerable save comes in.


That's.... 3 different units.
You can't do that.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Karnax said:


> Who is the one to beat now? Against the rune priests, The sanguinor, 275pts.


I don't think Sanguinor would win versus the Rune Priests.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I don't think Sanguinor would win versus the Rune Priests.


Plus he loses by default by being an absolutely hideous model


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Karnax said:


> However many basilisks make 500pts. 120 inches away.


Wow wow wow. How does this beat me? lol

Basilisks are inaccurate, I'm in a Building that will grant me Cover when they eventually blow it into a Crater, and I have unlimited range, so can still prevent them firing until I get lucky. Quick, someone do some complicated Maths!


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Culler said:


> Harlequin unit with kisses, shadowseer, fusion pistols, farseer with fortune, and Fuegan. It's gonna be a long game, but they'll make it to those bassies eventually and the bassies can't fire at 'em til they do, which is when the rerollable cover, armor, and/or invulnerable save comes in.





Karnax said:


> How much does that unit cost? The Deceiver 300pts.


6 Harlies and a Shadowseer all with kisses 180 (I think), farseer with fortune 90, Fuegan 205, total of 475.



Winterous said:


> That's.... 3 different units.
> You can't do that.


Well, the post before mine was 5 basilisks, which is 2-5 units, at least mine can all be in the same squad pre-apocalypse


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

So Seer Council is the one to beat still?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

coke123 said:


> So Seer Council is the one to beat still?


Sorry, but I don't think any of those beat my fortified Rune Priests. lol :victory:

If you all think Bassies do, whatever, but none of the subsequent ones can, imo.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Sorry, but I don't think any of those beat my fortified Rune Priests. lol :victory:
> 
> If you all think Bassies do, whatever, but none of the subsequent ones can, imo.


I have no idea the capabilities of Rune Priests but I'm going to take a guess and go with Land Raider Redeemer. 250 pts


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Lucio said:


> I have no idea the capabilities of Rune Priests but I'm going to take a guess and go with Land Raider Redeemer. 250 pts


That would trash me, yes. THANK YOU.

Paper-Scissors-Stones isn't THAT hard...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Thunder wolf lord with TH, SS, runic armor, SoTB, and..... thats it.
250


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

2 Hornets with double Pulse Lasers. 270pts.

I outspeed you, avoiding you and take you down with massed S8 AP2 fire.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

coke123 said:


> 2 Hornets with double Pulse Lasers. 270pts.
> 
> I outspeed you, avoiding you and take you down with massed S8 AP2 fire.


Is Forge World allowed?

Also, iirc, you can't fire if you move over 12", even a Hornet. If so, then you can't fire if keeping distance. And he has a 3++. lol

Correct me if wrong.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

WTF is a hornet? lol

@ TKE,
Yup, that and an ungodly charge range.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Sorry, but I don't think any of those beat my fortified Rune Priests. lol :victory:
> 
> If you all think Bassies do, whatever, but none of the subsequent ones can, imo.


You DO realise that you're being deliberately antagonising, just to make a point about crafting the hypothetical table to your advantage, right?


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Is Forge World allowed?
> 
> Also, iirc, you can't fire if you move over 12", even a Hornet. If so, then you can't fire if keeping distance. And he has a 3++. lol
> 
> Correct me if wrong.


Pulse Lasers have 48" range. and there are two to deal with. The lord is still only T4 (in terms of instant death), right? Not to mention I don't have to move every turn, I can just shoot until he closes in and then spend a turn zooming away.

And as for the forgeworld question, I don't know how many times the Land Raider Achilles has been used here. If that's allowed, then hornets should be as well.



gen.ahab said:


> WTF is a hornet? lol
> 
> @ TKE,
> Yup, that and an ungodly charge range.


The hornet is everything the Vyper should be.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/h/hornetexp.pdf

and what charge range?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Pulse Lasers have 48" range. and there are two to deal with. The lord is still only T4 (in terms of instant death), right? Not to mention I don't have to move every turn, I can just shoot until he closes in and then spend a turn zooming away.
> 
> The hornet is everything the Vyper should be.
> 
> ...


Lords stats, a..... wait... can I mention the stats? T:5 though.

And the charge range is.... um..(runs off and grabs the BRB):read:.... can't find the book, but I think it is something like 19-24"


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awww, shit. Alright, the hornet is withdrawn. The Lord stands.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> That would trash me, yes. THANK YOU.
> 
> Paper-Scissors-Stones isn't THAT hard...


Welcome ^_^

As far as the lord is concerned, hmm. Would Sammael perhaps do the trick? Stay out of charge range and blast away with plasma cannon till the wolf lord is a puddle of goo. 215 pts.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

1 S:7 Ap:2?


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

yea. He'll win... eventually.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

20(something)% chance he makes a wound. Better chance the WL would just end up cornering him and popping his head.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Not with the 18'' or 24'' turbo boost


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Can he shoot after he turbo boosts?

EDIT: nope


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

plas cannon has a 36'' range. He should get 2 shots off prior to needing to move and he can move 12'' and fire as I believe he is relentless.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This is pointless, this won't end in anything since it would take longer than a game would last for you to kill this model. 

2 Vendetta-260


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I can kill the Wolf Lord. lol

However many Fiends make that many points, with as many Unholy mights as possible, in as many units as possible. You charge one, and splat it. Then I charge you and that many A sees you fail some. Then you kill that unit in your turn, and I charge again. Etc.

As for Vendettas though - 4 Hydras. - 300


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

To beat 4 hydras:

1 land raider (250pts iirc)


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

3 Nob Bikers with Painboy, Waaagh! Banner and Power Klaws, 255pts

Midnight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

10 Fire Dragons - 160. 

I suppose a Transport, or you'll claim charging before I fire.

Wave Serpent [TL Shuriken Cannons] - 110


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Two Avatars- 310pts.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Wailing Doom's range is 12"? iirc.

In which case, lol no. I have 3 TL S6 shots at you a turn, and keep away to play.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Are transports allowed? IIRC you have to pick 1-5 of the same unit.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Check the first page. IOW, the page with all the rules listed on it.

Who the hell do I need to kill? The group of avatars or the space elves in transport?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Right, well, 270 pts, hmm...

I wonder...

2 Fire Prisms - 230 pts


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

How about... Two Imperial Guard Veteran Squads with demolitions doctrine... With the left over points... I guess I might as well add in three meltas for good measure. 230 pts.

Alternatively, give one squad Gunnery Sergeant Harker and demolitions... Infiltrate then assault shortly after your move phase. Take cover (enjoying stealth), then get to the other one. That method would cost 155 pts.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

misinformed said:


> How about... Two Imperial Guard Veteran Squads with demolitions doctrine... With the left over points... I guess I might as well add in three meltas for good measure. 230 pts.
> 
> Alternatively, give one squad Gunnery Sergeant Harker and demolitions... Infiltrate then assault shortly after your move phase. Take cover (enjoying stealth), then get to the other one. That method would cost 155 pts.


Hmm... Six Plague Marines including two with Plasma Guns & a Champion with Powerweapon and Combi-plasma. That way I can shoot you up a bit then deal with your assault easily since we've got the same initiative.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Hmm... Six Plague Marines including two with Plasma Guns & a Champion with Powerweapon and Combi-plasma. That way I can shoot you up a bit then deal with your assault easily since we've got the same initiative.


He has Demolition Charges, they'll obliterate you


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

TheKingElessar said:


> Wailing Doom's range is 12"? iirc.
> 
> In which case, lol no. I have 3 TL S6 shots at you a turn, and keep away to play.


Then by that logic every choice involving melta without a transport (and there's been quite a few) is now invalid. For the best part of the thread we've been assuming pretty much optimal conditions for the attacking unit; I seem to have missed the part where it changed.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Coke speaks the truth. Or else we would pretty much be stuck in an endless and idiotic vehicle cycle. Doesnt matter how far a ravager can move and shoot. My terminators with chainfists started 6" away. So there.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

But it's irrelevant. You can start 6" away if you want, but you have very small odds of damaging me seriously in one shot, and I WILL get away. Land Raiders cannot escape Melta. Eldar are a world apart.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

If the Avatar was 6" away, he could melta you, then if you were alive, assault you. Either way, the point is irrelevant, as you said. So what is the unit to beat?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

misinformed said:


> How about... Two Imperial Guard Veteran Squads with demolitions doctrine... With the left over points... I guess I might as well add in three meltas for good measure. 230 pts.
> 
> Alternatively, give one squad Gunnery Sergeant Harker and demolitions... Infiltrate then assault shortly after your move phase. Take cover (enjoying stealth), then get to the other one. That method would cost 155 pts.


Here is an idea, pick one method and stick with it. Which one would you like me to kick the fuck out of?

Edit: nvm, I don't care. Group number one it is.

2*15 fenrisian wolves:240


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It was an Avatar. 

Wraithlords can't have Melta.

Anyway, if he picks starting distance (which is fair, as Challenger, and I did so myself earlier) then surely I get to pick my previous turn's speed, which is over 6". In this instance, his Melta weapon has a 33% chance of a Pen IF he hits (forget Avatar's BS, but think it's 4) as you don't Double Dice Wave Serpents. Sure, if he DOES pen, I probably die, not least as he will likely get a chance to auto-hit if he successfully pens.

All he had to do was to say the distance initially, and/or say he was behind me.

This game doesn't have enough rules.

I'm not bothered, but this practice of assuming every unit named as a counter wins is foolish, and dull.

I'm perfectly happy to assume the Imperial Guard are the ones to beat if the 2 units are being used (which they must, or else the Plague Marines would cost too much to be a legit counter...) [and yes, the 2nd Squad's Demo Charges would be probably enough to win if the PMs fought as described.]

EDIT: The Wolves annihilate the Guard easily. - Beat them then.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the point that should be kept is to chose an unit that will be a clear victor. Sorry about the double choice last time, I just was giving two options for you in case you didn't believe that one would work or the other. 

As far as 2*15 fenrisian wolves:240 though... (gonna stick to non-vehicle so we don't just keep going in a loop!)

2*9 Hekatrix Bloodbrides 234 should do the trick.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

10 Seraphims with Superior, Brazier of holy fire and two Twin hand flamers: 254

With Hit and Run (Sister Version) I can't be locked in combat.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

2*6 LF with 5 ML:280


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Two Callidus Assassins: 240


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wolves..... again. Sorry, they are just so effective in CC.

Edit: You know what? Fuck that, I don't want to start this.
Hm....... Let ne see.... 2 riflemen dreads. I never use them so I haven't bothered to commit the costs to memory.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Two Riflemen is approx 250 (depending on Codex)

4xIG Infantry squads with Lascannon HWT. - 280, iirc.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

5 destroyers 250 pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Land Raider Crusader with Multi-Melta, 260pts

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Why a crusader? A redeemer will cost less and have better sponson weapons for dealing with destroyers.

Old one eye 260pts (I think).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Crusader because it has a better chance of beating the next unit. Not about beating 'em fast, it's about beating everyone else into the dirt.

7 Hammernators, 280pts

Midnight


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

10 wolf guard with combi plasma:230

The fact that it might have a better chance beating more is irrelevant. Your opponent has the ability to choose what unit will do the most damage to the unit you use. It won't matter in the least; it will be gone before it can do anything.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Fair 'nuff. Two units of 20 Shoota Boyz w/ 2 Big Shootas each, 260pts

Midnight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

A single Hellhound. They're AV12 front, right?

EDIT: They are. And Side. Good luck Orks.

Also, that's 130 points.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

4 flamers 140


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Flamers of Tzeentch, right?

Necron Lord with Warscythe, Destroyer Body and Phase Shifter, 170pts

Midnight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Phase Shifter...that an Invul? I forget. lol


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

4+ Invulnerable.

Midnight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That's what I thought, thanks. In that case, I will take a Leman Russ Punisher with Heavy Bolter Sponsons. - 200


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

> *Shooting*
> 
> *Leman Russ Punisher, Sponsons + Hull Weapon vs Defender Group*
> 
> ...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I know. But given the fact that you think 5 Destroyers beats 4 IG Infantry Squads, I thought we were ignoring reality?

[It takes 4 turns of firing for the Destroyers to affect the number of Lascannon shots coming their way, and in 4 turns, 7 Destroyers die. Oh, wait. There were 5.]

Or the fact that 10 WG with Combi-Plas kill 1 of their own (if in 12") hit 17 times, wound 7, killing 2 Hammernators, then either charge and get killed, or get charged. And get killed.

Huh.

So, Leman Russ Punisher, with Heavy Bolter Sponsons - 200. Especially since Gatling Cannons are S5, so your maths are wrong, and I do twice that many W.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Or the fact that 10 WG with Combi-Plas kill 1 of their own (if in 12") hit 17 times, wound 7, killing 2 Hammernators, then either charge and get killed, or get charged.


Wrong dumbass. Lol if you would have read through this thread you would have realized that if a unit has plasma it never nukes the unit and it always kill the opponent outright. ALWAYS.

Not quite sure what I am suppose to kill so I am going after the tank.

3 MM/HF land speeders: 210


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Wrong dumbass. Lol if you would have read through this thread you would have realized that if a unit has plasma it never nukes the unit and it always kill the opponent outright. ALWAYS.
> 
> Not quite sure what I am suppose to kill so I am going after the tank.
> 
> 3 MM/HF land speeders: 210


My bad. 

Lord Commissar w/ Plasma Pistol - 80

amidoinitrite?
:laugh:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, no, no. You misunderstand. The opposing model has to have an armor save and that armor save must be a 2+. Lol

Now if I had fielded my TWL again, this would have killed him outright, there would be no chance. Fuzzy little pile of rendered down goo.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> So, Leman Russ Punisher, with Heavy Bolter Sponsons - 200. Especially since Gatling Cannons are S5, so your maths are wrong, and I do twice that many W.


Necron Lord is toughness six. I still don't think that a Punisher can beat that Lord.

Ah, well, Land Speeders to beat.

2x2 Hive Guard, 200pts

Midnight.


----------



## farseer of the west (Oct 8, 2010)

8 eldar pathfinders in cover.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

SM bike squad w/4bikes(2w/flamers 1w/PF) 1 attackbike w/HB 190pts


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

3 Zoanthropes in Mycetic Spore with Cluster Spines, 230pts

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

58 conscripts 232 pts.


----------



## lastdaysofhumanity (Nov 29, 2010)

1 hellhound (130pts)


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

2 heavy destroyers 130 pts.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

Karnax said:


> 2 heavy destroyers 130 pts.


8 Bloodletters 128 pts

Btw, how do you get a 58 man conscript squad? They max at 50 @ $200 pts.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

My bad, 2 units of 29 conscripts.

Griffon w/ enclosed crew compartment, heavy stubber, hunter killer missile, extra armour, dozer blade. 125 pts. Also, the IG dozer blade says you reroll failed difficult terrain tests. Is it talking about dangerous terrain tests?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Karnax said:


> Griffon w/ enclosed crew compartment, heavy stubber, hunter killer missile, extra armour, dozer blade. 125 pts.


3 Hive Guard behind LOS-blocking terrain at 24" range, 150pts

Midnight


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

LOS blocking doesnt matter I 1. fire indirectly and 2. reroll the scatter dice with the Griffon heavy mortar.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's heavy stubber proof! Anyway, I think that 3 Hive Guard would beat the Griffon.



> *Shooting*
> 
> *Griffon vs Hive Guard*
> 
> ...


Midnight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Griffons AUTO hit now? 

lol


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Griffons AUTO hit now?
> 
> lol


Combat Calculator doesn't give you a choice, sadly. The Calculator is great, but it can't do scatter...

Midnight


----------

